

Published a Hacker News app for Android (ICS and above only). Feedbacks? - dkd903
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.rickylaishram.hackernews

======
abraham
Feedback:

    
    
      * I love how smooth the scroll is.
      * The loading more UI is lacking and isn't polished like the rest of the UI
      * Crashed the first time I signed in.
      * I miss seeing the domain (and subdomain) of the linked article
      * I don't like having articles open in a web view. Would much rather have them open in the default browser instead.
      * The comment UI has an odd white stripe on the left of the screen.
      * The extra prompt asking to open comments or article is annoying. Maybe have The middle half of the screen open the article and the right quarter open comments.
      * Maybe support flagging or downvoting by swiping a post or comment off the screen. Similar to clearing a notification.
      * Notification of replies to my own comments would be a nice addition.
    

Great start and I hope you continue to develop it.

~~~
rickylais
Thanks for the feedback. We have just updated the app that should fix the
crash on login. We will try to incorporate as much of the features as
possible.

------
jamesprudente
Please remove the intermediate popup menu when clicking to read an article.

Clicking the title should just go to the article.

The "10 comments" TextView should be clickable to take me to the comments
activity.

You could add more clickable margin and bump the font size on that comments
text if you feel it's to small to click.

The fact that I have to click twice to read anything will prevent me from
using the app. I love the speed and the rendering, so I'd love to use this
app, but right now I can't get past the fact I have to click twice every time.

------
thekillingtree
I really like this app. My only suggestion would be to add a "Refresh" button
or option in the menu. I minimized the app and went back to it about 20
minutes later and it was bringing me to the wrong article comments and then it
gave me a 'network error' (guessing the page expired) when scrolling. Closed
the app via recent apps vs minimizing it and restarted it, worked fine.

Aside from that, I truly like it.

------
puivert
Please make the apk available for those of us who don't gave the proprietary
market app or choose not to link a Google id to the phone.

~~~
rickylais
Hi, I have put the apk at the end of the page
<http://rickylaishram.com/projects/hacker_news>

~~~
puivert
Thanks!

------
kfullert
Commenting with it too as was unhappy with the HN app I was using - took a
minute to work out how to reply though :-)

------
MatthewPhillips
Please charge for this. It's obviously very well done and you deserve to be
compensated for your hard work.

------
OoTheNigerian
I'm actually commenting with it. It feels great.

However, it crashed when I tried to sign in. when I opened the app again, I
was signed in.

I am using the Asus Transformer with ICS

~~~
rickylais
Thanks for trying it out. We are working on a fix for the issue.

